# [to moderators] attacks on certain faiths



## Kichwas (Sep 10, 2003)

The little links to contact moderators have been removed...

In a thread on witch classes in the general forum I've asked a person to cease making attacks on Wicca, and been met with additional attacks on the faith.

I'd ask now that something be said to that person.

http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?p=1115226


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

arcady said:
			
		

> The little links to contact moderators have been removed...
> 
> In a thread on witch classes in the general forum I've asked a person to cease making attacks on Wicca, and been met with additional attacks on the faith.
> 
> ...



report post button is under the sig above the blue profile button.  Still works (I think). 

Oh, that thread turned nasty.


----------



## Belen (Sep 10, 2003)

Arcady,

In no way do I see anything wrong with what he said.  He was not attacking any religion or otherwise maligning it in any way.  I wish I could come on your side in the matter, but I cannot.

Heck, my best friend and my brother are both Wiccan and they would agree with everything that he said.

You seem way to tense on the subject.

Dave


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 10, 2003)

The comments made in that thread hardly constitute an "attack." (Well, except for the inappropriate remarks made by Arcady and then edited...)

The quip that seemed to get your goat, Arcady, was the one about modern and medieval witchcraft having little or nothing to do with each other.  Now this might be true, and it might be false, but you and everyone else you dragged into your little debate are missing the most important point:

RPG "WITCHES" have *nothing* to do with medieval witchcraft, modern Wiccans, Christians, Jews, Discordians, or cabbages.  RPG "WITCHES" are based on popular notions about witches, e.g. literature, films, etc.  RPG "WITCHES" are an imaginary concept for use in games of the imagination.

If you insist on identifying yourself with character classes churned out by WotC and 3rd party publishers, you will no doubt find yourself getting worked up again and again.

Oh, and it's *tenets* of faith.  Tenets.  Not "tenants."

_"I'll get you, my pretty...and your little dog, too!!!"_


----------



## Desdichado (Sep 10, 2003)

I agree; Wiccans should never have even been brought up in the thread, and as soon as they were they should have been ignored.  _That_ was where the thread got silly.  Also, not that I'm a moderator, but arcady, you're offended stance really seems to come out of left field on this one as well.  _You're_ the one who's acting insulting, not fusangite.  Oh, and Tom Cashel, I thought you weren't posting anymore?


----------



## hong (Sep 10, 2003)

Joshua Dyal said:
			
		

> Oh, and Tom Cashel, I thought you weren't posting anymore?




Ha! I win!


----------



## Tom Cashel (Sep 10, 2003)

I'm a Discordian.  Consistency in word and deed are strictly proscribed by my religion.  

Plus, the new boards are way cool.


----------



## hong (Sep 10, 2003)

Tom Cashel said:
			
		

> I'm a Discordian.  Consistency in word and deed are strictly proscribed by my religion.




Tom Cashel wins!



> Plus, the new boards are way cool.




MORRUS WINS.

FLAWLESS VICTORY.


Hong "fatality!" Ooi


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

What, you guys think that our prohibition on not discussing religion only applies to Christianity? Well, almost certainly you don't, but please don't feed the fires when something begins getting nasty. 

I am deleting those posts out of the thread, and the thread is staying open.


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2003)

arcady said:
			
		

> The little links to contact moderators have been removed...



Yeah, I noticed their absence, too...

So I looked for them. I found them, but they're well-hidden. 
Instead of being listed in the main forum index, the lists are now on the bottom right of the individual forums (just above 'Showing Threads 1 to 50 of 1094 (or whatever), sorted by [whatever] in [whatever] order, from last [how ever many] days).


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Yeah, I noticed their absence, too...
> 
> So I looked for them. I found them, but they're well-hidden.
> Instead of being listed in the main forum index, the lists are now on the bottom right of the individual forums (just above 'Showing Threads 1 to 50 of 1094 (or whatever), sorted by [whatever] in [whatever] order, from last [how ever many] days).




Then what am I seeing, where I am seeing 'report post'?  I feel like I am missing something, it it the view?


----------



## Bozidar (Sep 10, 2003)

you just have to look for it


> __________________
> I guess we know what "evil" the "hand" has been up to, eh?
> 
> -Mark (Creative Mountain Games)
> *Report Post* | IP: Logged


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

Bozidar said:
			
		

> you just have to look for it




Look at any post.

Now, look just above the 'profile' button. Voila!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2003)

Hand of Evil said:
			
		

> Then what am I seeing, where I am seeing 'report post'? I feel like I am missing something, it it the view?



You're missing the point of my post, that's all. 

Follow my directions and find out for yourself what I was talking about, mate.


----------



## diaglo (Sep 10, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> Follow my directions and find out for yourself what I was talking about, mate.





you want us to read and follow directions. geez, what country do you live in?


----------



## BSF (Sep 10, 2003)

Below sigs, above the buttons.  It is a hyperlink, not a specific button.  Right next to IP Logged.


----------



## direrodent (Sep 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> What, you guys think that our prohibition on not discussing religion only applies to Christianity?





Actually, now that you mention it, I have thought that, for a long time. Look at that little elf/orc poll you closed down for "gay bashing" just recently. 

Attack Judeao-Christian/Conservative ideas on enworld, you're all good.

Attack "alternative" religions/lifestles, you're a naughty person and need to have your threads locked.

Let's just be fair. Close the thread, fine, but keep your comments about that thread 'gay bashing' to private. If we're supposed to keep that crap to private, why don't the mods and admins follow suit?

Rich 'chatdemon' Trickey,
greyhack@canonfire.com


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> You're missing the point of my post, that's all.
> 
> Follow my directions and find out for yourself what I was talking about, mate.



So, I was looking at it as in my post number 2!    Your directions are for the listing and link for the mod of the forum!  Sorry to have caused confusion.


----------



## Hand of Evil (Sep 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Look at any post.
> 
> Now, look just above the 'profile' button. Voila!




That is what I said!


----------



## Darkness (Sep 10, 2003)

diaglo said:
			
		

> you want us to read and follow directions. geez, what country do you live in?



My country? Ok, I'll point you to where you can find this information:
When you look just below my avatar, there is a 'location' field, and... 

As for what I was originally talking about:


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

direrodent said:
			
		

> Attack Judeao-Christian/Conservative ideas on enworld, you're all good.




Rich, I really am not sure what you're referring to. Since when has it been okay to attack the Judeo-christian religion here? I welcome you to please email me and elaborate, or email me a link.

Incidentally, why the change of user names?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

Darkness said:
			
		

> My country?




Australia, isn't it?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> What, you guys think that our prohibition on not discussing religion only applies to Christianity? Well, almost certainly you don't, but please don't feed the fires when something begins getting nasty...




So does this mean Tom Cashel is getting a reprimand for implying that all discordians are inconsistent?


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 10, 2003)

direrodent said:
			
		

> Attack Judeao-Christian/Conservative ideas on enworld, you're all good.
> 
> Attack "alternative" religions/lifestles, you're a naughty person and need to have your threads locked.[/email]




What?


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> So does this mean Tom Cashel is getting a reprimand for implying that all discordians are inconsistent?




Just remember, as far as I'm concerned, all nonsequiterarians are fish.


----------



## Mark (Sep 10, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> Just remember, as far as I'm concerned, all nonsequiterarians are fish.




_Blue?_


----------



## Piratecat (Sep 10, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> _Blue?_




Yup. Waffle sink capybara.


----------



## MerakSpielman (Sep 11, 2003)

Yeah, I'm sorry about all that...

I didn't think it would turn as nasty as it did when I made my first post. For the record, I _tried_ to make 'em stop arguing when I realized what was going on...

And PC, when did you start drinking tea?


----------

